
Why estimating software projects is a hard problem - JoeCortopassi
http://createfaillearn.libsyn.com/why-estimating-software-projects-is-a-hard-problem
======
bediger4000
If they're not at least contemplating J.P. Lewis' "Large Limits to Software
Estimation", they're just wrong.

[http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf](http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf)

